# Local Motion!!!



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

From the whip thread; what motions and emotions are you using, to bring dogs/puppies into and out of the drives or behaviors, to create the end result needed in PPD or K-9 sport training? :-k


----------

